# Tip: How to get a dog to drop something



## brumblebear (Dec 25, 2007)

There are 3 basic ways to go about getting a dog to drop whatever it's holding in it's mouth under normal circumstances (as in it's not the best sausage in the world and already halfway down it's throat!) if it won't respond to a "drop" command:


Since a dog usually holds items around the front of it's mouth, you should be able to slide a finger behind the object, between the dog's jaw, and push down on the back end of its tongue with your finger. This usually causes the dog to let go of whatever its holding.

Cover the dog's eyes with your hand and then pull the object out of its mouth. This trick doesn't work on all dogs, but most dislike not being able to see and will twist their heads and simultaneously release their jaw when their eyes are covered.

Place your hand over the dogs muzzle and squeeze your thumb and forefinger from each side between the back of its jaw - you'll basically be using the principle of leverage to pry the dog's mouth open.

There's another slightly unorthodox way to make a dog release an object, and that's pulling it straight upwards by the throat with its collar (the emphasis is on straight up - as in completely vertically). This constricts the dog's throat as strangling would and the dog's weight against its own throat is usually enough to make it let go. If the other 3 methods don't work and you're desperate because your dog is holding something dangerous to it or similar you could consider trying this.


----------



## Bobglenn (Nov 24, 2007)

The above is great for emergency.
But what about everyday training to drop toy, etc.
Have grandchildren and tug of war (fun) for the kids and the dog.

But I'm trying to get him to drop on command.
Tried using treats, but that is a game. 
Here is what I am doing but not working.

"Drop it, (quick grabs the treat at same time, he grabs
and the toy darn near at the same time.) The problem is if I hold the treat farther away from the toy he will ingore the treat, as the toy is more important.
(14 weeks old)


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Ideally, you want the dog to give it up on command without risking your digits or your face. The game is the Object Exchange game. You can use 2 balls, 2 toys, 2 frisbees or whatever your dog really likes. Give him one...you keep the other. When he picks up his you show him yours...shake it, wave it, make it the 'better' one to have. When he drops his, you throw yours a few feet away. When he goes after it, you pick up the one he dropped and repeat the game. After a few practice sessions you can start using the command "Drop it" or "Give" and use just one item...always giving it back to him when he drops it.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd add, if you're playing the trade game? Tell him take it as he goes to grab the new one- that will bridge so you can start doing it eventually with two dissimilar objects- such as a kleenex out of the trash and a dog toy.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I got Puddles to drop one day on accident......She was toiling around with me while I was cleaning my house and she grabbed a wet SOS pad out of my cleaning caddy ...As soon as she grabbed it I literally screamed "DROP IT" She was only about 3 months at the time and the scream was out of fear......Now when I say drop it...she drops whats in her mouth and her whole body.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Honey did a surprisingly good "drop it" yesterday while we were walking. She picked up some kind of large fruit seed that was on the road, probably eaten by a monkey and thrown on the floor. I didn't even notice she had picked it up until I heard this crunching sound of her chewing on it. I dove down and said "DROP IT" and it actually fell out into my hand.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

digits mama said:


> I got Puddles to drop one day on accident......She was toiling around with me while I was cleaning my house and she grabbed a wet SOS pad out of my cleaning caddy ...As soon as she grabbed it I literally screamed "DROP IT" She was only about 3 months at the time and the scream was out of fear......Now when I say drop it...she drops whats in her mouth and her whole body.


psh... lucky.. I wish it was that easy


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

the way i've always practiced "drop it" is by giving the dog a toy, then producing a more tasty treat and telling them "drop it". when they drop the toy, they get the treat.


----------

